# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kako i kada ste rodile? Vaginalno ili carskim, prije termina, na termin, nakon?

## kavofob

Danas mi je termin za porod i samo o tome mislim...pa da čujem i vas kako i kada ste rodile.

Molim da u anketi odgovarate za zadnji porod...a u postu može detalji  :Wink: 

Prvi porod mi je bio 5 dana prije termina, vaginalno, neinducirano. Drugi točno na termin, vaginalno, inducirano.

Treći čekam  :Joggler:

----------


## zeljana02

opcija mog poroda nije ponuđena, pa bi i to mogli ubaciti u anketu
_prije termina inducirani vaginalni porod_

----------


## rahela

na termin, inducirano
oba puta
indukcija bez nekog razloga  :Rolling Eyes: 

prvi put jer nisam pojma imala o ničemu, pa su mi prokinuli vodenjak i dali drip
a drugi put mi je bez pitanja, doktorica u viziti (nakon što je doktor iz noćne rekao da mogu doma), probila vodenjak

----------


## Nitenaja

Zadnji porod,9 dana prije termina,spontani porod,školski,trudovi,otišao čep,i nakon cijelog dana došla u rodilište 8 cm otvorena,prije ponoći moj veliki dječak je stigao.Sad sam 38+3,čekam...
Prvi porod,42+2,otišla voda,a ja kao beton!

----------


## lukab

nakon termina, vaginalno, poluinducirano, 42+2
dobila svoje trudove, pukao mi vodenjak ali bila mekonijska voda pa me stavili na drip, otvarala se 1cm na sat...

----------


## Lutonjica

termin je od 38 do 42 tjedna
misliš li na to ili samo na onaj datum koji ti izračunaju (šanse da spontano rodiš baš na taj datum su uistinu vrlo vrlo male, obzirom da naše tijelo nije stroj)

----------


## LolaMo

U terminu, s 39 tjedana, hladni carski..nisam bila niti malo otvorena, a morali su me poroditi pa druge opcije, osim carskog, nije bilo.. Ja sam jako htjela vaginalni porod, ali nazalost ne ide uvijek onako kako si zamislimo

----------


## Sumskovoce

Prije termina, carski na hladno. Preeklampsija  :Sad:

----------


## ani4

Svi porodi oko termina, par dana prije/kasnije,vaginalno.

----------


## m&a&g

prije točno 3 ipo mjeseca,3 dana prije termina,vaginalno,bez dripa i epi.,prvi porod,2 ure u radjaoni,5 jakih trudova i rodila...nisam se ni oznojila...jedva čekam drugo...

----------


## mikka

prvi porod, induciran s 42 tjedna
drugi, spontano poceo, 40+4
treci, spontano poceo 42+1

----------


## jurisnik

prvi porod - dan prije pretpostavljenog termina, vaginalno neinducirano
drugi porod - četiri dana prije pretpostavljenog termina, vaginalno neinducirano

----------


## mašnica

1.porod 3tj.prije termina, vaginalno, neinducirano
2.porod 6tj.prije termina, vaginalno, neinducirano

----------


## em_kay

> opcija mog poroda nije ponuđena, pa bi i to mogli ubaciti u anketu
> _prije termina inducirani vaginalni porod_


i kod mene ovakav slučaj... 
36+7... (na)puknuo vodenjak, tzv.visoko prsnuće, pa sam samo curkala... otvorena 3cm, kao i na zadnjem pregledu koji je bio prije tjedan dana, ali trudova uopće nema, jedva se očitavaju na ctg-u... pa me stavljaju na drip, uz njega mi spiče epiduralnu (epileptičarka sam pa su se bojali da ne dobijem napad)... nakon dužeg vremena se konačno počinjem otvarati, poslije slijedi prokinuće vodenjaka do kraja i za kraj nalijeganje na trbuh jer uopće nisam imala osjećaj trudova i niti poriv za tiskanje...

----------


## Deaedi

1.porod, 38+5, planirani CR
2. porod, 38+1, CR nakon pocetka trudova i puknutog vodenjaka

----------


## kole

1. 42+3 inducirani vaginalni
2. 41 poceo prirodno, pred kraj dobila drip zbog sporog otvaranja, vaginalno
3. cekam

----------


## puntica

1. porod vaginalni, neinducirani (ali dovršen dripom, nažalost) 42 (44 po z.m.)
2. porod, vaginalni, prirodni (bez ičega) 40+5 (42+5 po z.m.)

----------


## mikka

sad sam skuzila da sam trebala napisat spontano poceo, spontano zavrsio  :Grin: 

dakle sva tri su bila vaginalna, prvi induciran a druga dva prirodna

----------


## mimi 25

Oba poroda pocetkom 38. tjedna, vaginalno, neinducirano.
Porodi zapoceli trudovima, u bolnici prokinuli vodenjak.

Nadam se opet slicnom scenariju

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

39+1, vaginalni, neinducirani

----------


## alef

Porod poceo spontano puknucem vodenjaka, 39+2. Ubrzan dripom i prokidanjem ostatka vodenjaka...

----------


## martinaP

Pisala sam za drugi porod: 38+3, indukcija na moju želju (i indukcija i raniji porod). Prvi porod je bio na 40+3, isto indukcija na moju želju.

----------


## casa

1. porod-38 tjedan, prirodan skroz
2. porod-39+6, prirodan
3. porod-43, induciran na moj zahtjev

----------


## casa

sve vaginalno, u roku dva sata, zapravo 1.i 3. i roku pola sata, glavica vodeća čest

----------


## Boxica

ja sam predodređena za rađanje nedonoščadi... :Sad: 

1.porod 33+6 - vaginalno nakon bezuspješnog zaustavljanja trudova i uz ogromnu epiziotomiju zbog stanja bebe
2.porod 29+6 - trudovi te CR zbog jedne mrtve bebe i jako teškog stanja druge  :Saint:  :Saint: 
3.porod 35+3 - ponovo bezuspješno zaustavljanje trudova te pokušaj vaginalnog poroda na nagovor doktora no tada slijedi hitan CR zbog puknuća maternice po starom rezu

----------


## Idnom

Cetiri dana nakon termina, vaginalno, induciran porod zbog krvarenja i manjka plodne vode.

----------


## duma

40+3, prirodni porod, vaginalno..trudovi školski počeli,i malo po malo (čitaj 8 sati) rodila momčinu (3950  :Smile:

----------


## Bodulica

40 tt....oba puta inducirani vaginalni...prvi put prokidanjem vodenjaka i drip, drugi put samo prokidanje vodenjaka.

----------


## mamitzi

prvi porod- dan prije termina pukao mi je vodenjak, ali rekli su da trudovi nisu dovoljno jaki i rodila sam nakon pola sata dripa i pet minuta užasa.
drugi porod - 4 dana prije termina dobila sam trudove, probušili su mi vodenjak (a da mi nisu rekli) i rodila sam nekoliko trudova nakon toga (brz i odličan porod, babica je rekla da sam idealna rodilja: vesela i brzo gotova).

----------


## cikla

Čekalo se da krene prirodno, napukao vodanjak, ali sam imala slabe trudove i po njihovom mišljenju je predugo trajalo. Stavili me na indukciju, videli da mi je stomak u kontrakciji čudnog oblika i završili sa carskim u 41+5. Uterus bicornis.

----------


## mamasch

37+3, otvorena 2 prsta, u ranu zoru pukao vodenjak, otišla u rađaonu, u boxu čekala par sati trudove - niš od toga, dali mi drip, trudovi do 17 h bez otvaranja, porod vaginalno u 17:30 (2950 g, 47 cm) i 17:35 (2590 g, 48 cm). Šivanje.

----------


## eva133

38.tjedan-dogovoreni carski (bebe su bile poprečno).

----------


## leonisa

1. porod prije termina, dogovoren carski
2. porod nakon termina, vaginalno
(pod termin mislim ocekivan datum poroda racunan po ZM, a bogme i zacecu :D)

----------


## anamar

ja rađam štreberski. oba puta točno na dan termina u trudničkoj knjižici (oba poroda oko ručka  :Grin:  ). porodi vaginalni, bez indukcije.

----------


## rahela

malo mi je čudan ovaj poveći broj _prije termina_ ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je većini to "prije termina" ono i 1 dan prije onog upisanog u trudničkoj knjižici
ja sam rodila Korinu 38+3, ali računam da je to _u terminu_ pa sam tako i označila

dakle, kad je to "prije termina"?

----------


## Cheerilee

Meni je sve što je 39tj na manje prije termina......

----------


## frka

prije termina je manje od 38 tt, ne 39.

----------


## Cheerilee

> *Meni* je sve što je 39tj na manje prije termina......




 :Wink:

----------


## ZO

35+2, dva dečka, carski rez nakon što sam dobila trudove, jedna beba na zadak

----------


## mara68

Prvi porod - 40+2, vaginalan, bez indukcije, pukao vodenjak, jedina intervencija na porodu bila je epiziotomija 
Drugi porod - 40+4, vaginalan, sve isto kao prvi porod samo puno kraće i bez rezanja  :Klap:

----------


## ježić

Prema datumu ZM, točno u dan. Vaginalno, dobila trudove, prokinuli vodenjak.

----------


## tangerina

Ja sam stavila neinducirano, iako sam dobila malo dripa skroz na kraju, trudovi prestali, a trebao mi je još samo jedan trud da rodim. S tim da me doktor pitao za dopuštenje za taj drip,a da me pitao da mi da heroina taj čas pristala bih  :Smile:

----------


## Optimisticna

36 tjedan, otvorena skroz, bez trudova, s dripom u roku odmah, vaginalno poslje dvadesetak trudova. Prokinuli vodenjak i malo nalijegali na trbuh.

----------


## frka

> 


sorry, Cheerilee, al nema tu "meni je ovako, tebi onako" - zna se kad je termin i za sve je isti - 38-42 tt.

----------


## Cheerilee

oke

----------


## Eci

Prvi 38 tj. , drugi 41+3, treći 39 tj. Svi vaginalni i ne inducirani.
Sretno!

----------


## silkica

Prije termina 37tj.,inducirani vaginalni.Pukao vodenjak,a nisam imala trudove.Stoga-drip.
Porod skoro pa bezbolan.
Za ovo drugo ćemo vidjeti.Javiću :Smile: !

----------


## Kaae

Evo meni nije, tu je termin od 37-42. (Prema Mayo klinici, dok neke americke bolnice/doktori terminom smatraju sve od 36. punih tjedana na dalje.)


(Ovo je odgovor na frkin post, uletjeli mi drugi izmedju!)

----------


## Beti3

Kavofob je izgleda rodila na svoj termin, jer nam se ne javlja  :Smile: .

A termin je onaj datum koji se matematički izračuna kao dan poroda. Nisu tjedni termin. Jer da jesu, ne bi se pisalo npr.40+3.
Dijete rođeno od navršenih 38 tjedana do navršena 42 tjedna je na vrijeme rođeno dijete. 

kavofob je pitala za dane, koliko prije, odnosno poslije izračunatog dana, žene rode. Iako, koji dan ovamo-onamo , bebi ne znači puno. Zato jako puno znači mami. Sve koje su s trbuhom dočekale termin i onda brojale dane čekanja nakon, itekako dobro znaju koliko znači...

----------


## Mojca

Beti, meni je bilo odlično.  :Smile:  
Dan prije poroda u 41+0 i sa plus 30 kg, sam se popela na ovaj vidikovac. http://www.slo-foto.net/galerija_slika-73477.html

----------


## leonisa

> sorry, Cheerilee, al nema tu "meni je ovako, tebi onako" - zna se kad je termin i za sve je isti - 38-42 tt.


pa ne znam bas...meni su poslali na carski jer sam prosla termin. tako je bas doktor rekao. 40+2.
cijelo vrijeme termin su pisali datum, ocekivani dan poroda, a ne tjedan od do.
tako, da da, ti si u terminu u tim tjednima, no doktori bas gledaju termin, kao dan koji su izracunali po ZM.

i da pitam, sta bi bilo onda slucaj dogovorenog carskog sa punih 38 (znaci 39+0) prema ZM, ako znam da je trudnoca mladja i beba je nakon rodjenja procjenjena na 37. jesam li rodila u terminu ili ne?  :Smile:

----------


## Nightswimming

> pa ne znam bas...meni su poslali na carski jer sam prosla termin. tako je bas doktor rekao. 40+2.
> cijelo vrijeme termin su pisali datum, ocekivani dan poroda, a ne tjedan od do.
> tako, da da, ti si u terminu u tim tjednima, no doktori bas gledaju termin, kao dan koji su izracunali po ZM.
> 
> i da pitam, sta bi bilo onda slucaj dogovorenog carskog sa punih 38 (znaci 39+0) prema ZM, ako znam da je trudnoca mladja i beba je nakon rodjenja procjenjena na 37. jesam li rodila u terminu ili ne?


 Mislim da to ovisi od doktora do doktora. Meni je moj, recimo, cijelo vrijeme trubio da se ne oslanjam na očekivani dan poroda, jer je to samo orijentaciono i da se za bebe koje se rode između 38. i 42. tjedna smatra da su rođene u terminu. Pred kraj trudnoće mi je doslovce svaki put to ponavaljao, a čak je i na tu temu i objavio članak u lokalnim novinama, jer je primjetio da se žene jako oslanjaju na taj konkretni datum, a koji zapravo nema baš nikakve veze.

A ako je beba rođena u 37. tjednu zbog pogrešnog  izračuna, ona nikako nije rođena u terminu.

----------


## Kaae

Leo, bila bi u terminu da je rodjena s ove strane bare. Punih 37 tjedana je termin. Pa onda sve do 42. tjedna (iako rijetki pustaju tako dugo, ako je rijec o bolnickom porodu).

----------


## frka

> pa ne znam bas...meni su poslali na carski jer sam prosla termin. tako je bas doktor rekao. 40+2.
> cijelo vrijeme termin su pisali datum, ocekivani dan poroda, a ne tjedan od do.
> tako, da da, ti si u terminu u tim tjednima, no doktori bas gledaju termin, kao dan koji su izracunali po ZM.
> 
> i da pitam, sta bi bilo onda slucaj dogovorenog carskog sa punih 38 (znaci 39+0) prema ZM, ako znam da je trudnoca mladja i beba je nakon rodjenja procjenjena na 37. jesam li rodila u terminu ili ne?


ja sam se referirala na Cheerileen post da je za nju sve manje od 39 tt prije termina, a ne na ovo o čemu Beti priča - matematički izračunat dan termina (40 tt ili 9 mjeseci + 7 dana ilikakogod). znači, (u HR) se za dijete rođeno između 38 i 42 tt smatra da je rođeno u terminu (točno tako mi i stoji u otpusnom pismu (rođeno u terminu) a rodila sam s točno 39 tt - znači prije izračunatog dana termina).

ne znam što bih ti rekla za tvoj carski s 40+2 ako je jedina indikacija za njega bila ta što si "prošla termin" - mislim da si na ovom forumu mogla pročitati milijun razloga zašto to nije tako. a punih 38 nije 39+0 nego 38+0. i slažem se da se problemi javljaju baš zbog gotovo isključivog računanja po ZM jer je kod žena koje spontano začnu u većini slučajeva nemoguće znati točan dan oplodnje - upravo je zbog toga bitno razdoblje termina računati kao 38-42 tt.

----------


## leonisa

mislim da je razlika rodila u terminu i na termin.
jer da se na ovom topicu misli u terminu, onda bi pitanje bilo: jeste li rodili nedonosce ili ne.
i ne bi bilo prenjete djece.
ok, osim punticine  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

> mislim da je razlika rodila u terminu i na termin.
> jer da se na ovom topicu misli u terminu, onda bi pitanje bilo: jeste li rodili nedonosce ili ne.
> i ne bi bilo prenjete djece.
> ok, osim punticine


Upravo tako sam i ja shvatila anketu.

----------


## susmiga

prvi dan prije termina, drugi dan poslije a treći deset dana kasnije tj. 41+3, svi vaginalno

----------


## frka

> Upravo tako sam i ja shvatila anketu.



ma i ja sam skužila da otvaračica teme pita za dan termina, ali ponavljam da sam odgovarala na Cheerileen post da je sve manje od 39 tt prije termina.

----------


## Deaedi

Ja s shvatila da se misli na 40. tj kao termin.

Medicinski gledano, u terminu je od 38 do 42 tj.

----------


## baka

> Danas mi je termin za porod i samo o tome mislim...pa da čujem i vas kako i kada ste rodile.
> 
> Molim da u anketi odgovarate za zadnji porod...a u postu može detalji 
> 
> Prvi porod mi je bio 5 dana prije termina, vaginalno, neinducirano. Drugi točno na termin, vaginalno, inducirano.
> 
> Treći čekam


Sretno @kavofob! A o čemu ćeš drugom misliti ovih dana. 
Evo, da se prisjetim svoja dva poroda: prvi školski nošena trudnoća, sve zapisivano, oko termina meškoljenje "dolje", zovemo rodilište i ne znam opisati kako i što osjećam, kažu dođite. Suprug uzbuđeniji od mene zove taksi (studentski brak), na pregledu kažu niste još dovoljno otvoreni, suprug kaže sada idi tramvajem doma. I onda za koji dan opet mi u Rodilište, a oni kažu ostajete porod je počeo, spontani trudovi, porod sa plodnom vodom, sve pet, osim što je jako boljelo. 
Kod drugog poroda, opet negdje oko termina, već sam znala što da taj posebni pritisak dolje znači da se porod približava, ali...živjeli smo u Sisku, a ja želim roditi u Zagrebu kao i prvo dijete... taj dan ja još šivam naboriće oko košare gdje će dijete spavati, negdje oko 18 h, mm odrešito kaže, ako ne krenemo prije dnevnika ja te ne vozim. I hajde, spakira moja mama neko meso i kolače i sjedamo mi u fiću i vozimo u Zagreb kod moje prijateljice da tamo prenoćim i čekam prave trudove. Dođemo u Zagreb, večeramo, odemo spavati, oko ponoći osjetim da mi je pukao vodenjak. Odveze me suprug u bonicu, stave mi drip, ali ja slabo otvorena. Porađa me albanac na praksi, govori mi "okren se" (na jedan bok), pa "okren se" na drugi, a meni sve gore, tlak mi valjda porastao, babica sluša dijete, vidim i ona se pita kako će to završiti. Ja kažem pozovite dežurnog liječnika, dođe on i dade mi neku inekciju dolje, i još nešto poduzme, ali i dalje to ide sporo. pred jutro ta babica koje sam se uhvatila odlazi, ja je uhvatim za ruku i kažem ne idete vi nikuda dok ja ne rodim. I tako je i bilo. Dijete srećom ispod 3 kg, pupčana vrpca omotana oko vrata, malo kasnije proplakalo, ali sve u redu.

----------


## kavofob

> Kavofob je izgleda rodila na svoj termin, jer nam se ne javlja .
> 
> A termin je onaj datum koji se matematički izračuna kao dan poroda. Nisu tjedni termin. Jer da jesu, ne bi se pisalo npr.40+3.
> Dijete rođeno od navršenih 38 tjedana do navršena 42 tjedna je na vrijeme rođeno dijete. 
> 
> kavofob je pitala za dane, koliko prije, odnosno poslije izračunatog dana, žene rode. Iako, koji dan ovamo-onamo , bebi ne znači puno. Zato jako puno znači mami. Sve koje su s trbuhom dočekale termin i onda brojale dane čekanja nakon, itekako dobro znaju koliko znači...


Beti, u pravu si  :Smile: 

Postala sam anketu malo prije ponoći i ubrzo otišla na spavanac, u 4:15 mi je pukao vodenjak, uskoro krenuli trudovi...u 11:25 sam postala mama još jednoj djevojčici  :Heart: 

Danas smo došle iz bolnice, upravo čekam da se probudi i napapa. Ovo je jedan veliki cicoljub i spavač  :Grin: 

Dakle, porod je bio na termin (pod termin mislim na matematički izračun), vaginalni, ali inducirani (bez ikakvog razloga osim gužve u rodilištu). U boks sam ušla 5 cm otvorena u 10:30, u 11:00 sam već bila na 7 cm, ali su mi spičili drip bez pitanja, i u 11:25 došla curka na svijet  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nevenera

piše sve u potpisu. prvi put 34+5, bila sam u bolnici na tokolizi od 33 tt, pukao vodenjak zbog e.coli i nakon što je istekla tokoliza pustili su me i počeli su trudovi par sati nakon, oko 4. rodila sam vaginalno, bez indukcije, oko 7.35. drugi porod, krvarenje 35+2, ostavili su me u bolnici od jutra, oko 9, šetala, ležala, mirovala i pravi trudovi su počeli oko 22. rodila sam 00.20, vaginalno. oba puta sam u box išla samo za izgon. na drugom porodu mu je vodenjak probušen  :Sad:  pred sami izgon.

----------


## anitak

prvi porod 43+2 carski
drugi porod  40+3 vaginalno

----------


## Beti3

Čestitam, kavofob. Uživajte svi skupa.

----------


## mikka

cestitam kavofob  :Heart:

----------


## ježić

Čestitam!

----------


## Nitenaja

Čestitam!!

----------


## Kaae

Cestitam, kavofob!

----------


## Kosjenka

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Kavofob, čestitam!



Elektivni carski rez, 5. tjedana prije termina.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Kavofob, čestitam draga  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kavofob

Hvala svima na čestitkama  :Heart: 

Curka je savršena, predivna je i predobra...totalno sam se zaljubila  :Zaljubljen:  i ne mogu dočekati da se oporavimo i krenemo landrati okolo.

----------


## XENA

> opcija mog poroda nije ponuđena, pa bi i to mogli ubaciti u anketu
> _prije termina inducirani vaginalni porod_


X

----------


## XENA

Da naravno i čestitke kavofob!!
I mi čekamo još jednu curku  :Heart:

----------


## Gingerbelly

Rodila dan prije termina,vaginalno,neinducirano...bez ikakve premedikacije il medikacije...Vodenjak sam pukao na stolu trenutak pred dolazak doktorice i sam izgon. Boljelo pakleno,ali je izgon trajao jako kratko. Trudovanje,s druge strane...Eh,totalno druga priča...Sati i sati (cca dan i pol) a otvaranje puževim koracima.

----------


## Nitenaja

Da nadodam,treći porod 39+5.

----------


## tear-of-blood

prije termina, carskim rezom-hitnim

nakon 42 sata curenja vodenjaka i ukupno 23 sata dripa...

rodila na 37+4

----------


## Tanči

U 39 tt porod spontano počeo pucanjem vodenjaka i trudovima, nakon 10 sati dovršen hitnim carskim rezom zbog preeklampsije.

----------


## martinaP

*Kavofob*, čestitam :Very Happy:  !





> A termin je onaj datum koji se matematički izračuna kao dan poroda. Nisu tjedni termin. Jer da jesu, ne bi se pisalo npr.40+3.
> Dijete rođeno od navršenih 38 tjedana do navršena 42 tjedna je na vrijeme rođeno dijete.


Ja ću ovo ispraviti, barem je kod nas terminologija liječnika drukčija: ono što mi zovemo termin je "dan očekivanog poroda", izračunat matematički po prvo danu ZM.

"Temin" je period od punih 38-42 tt (po nekim liječnicima 37-42).

----------


## leonisa

ali lijecnici cesto skraceno za dan ocekivanog poroda koriste termin, a za ovo drugo u terminu.
ja sam jos bila u terminu, ali su me htjeli poroditi jer sam prosla termin (njihove rijeci).

----------


## Diana72

ja sam svoju curicu rodila u 41 tjednu, tjedan dana nakon termina, prvo je to trebao biti inducirani vaginalni, ali je na kraju ispao carski, meni je to apsolutno odgovaralo, jer zbog hidrocefalusa mislim da ne bih niti smjela roditi prirodnim putem, ali nitko na to nije obracao paznju, nadam se da cu i drugi put na carski, termin mi je 29.4. Cura  sad ima 4 godine, rano je pocela sjediti, puzati i hodati, a sa dojenjem nismo imali problema, dojila sam je do druge godine, a sto se tice samog poroda, bilo mi je kao na wellnessu, citala sam novine i pijuckala vodu, nisam imala nikakve bolove,pa nakon 10 sati cekanja da se posteno otvorim, morali su me odvesti na carski, a tražila sam i potpunu anesteziju, jer ne svidja mi se pomisao da budem budna dok me rezu. Nadam se da ce tako i ovog puta biti.

----------


## Ana5577zd

Ja sam imala lagan porod (ako nešto tako uopće postoji)......rodila sam 10 dana prije termina......U podne mi počela curit voda, otuširala se, otišla u bolnicu tamo me pregledali bila sam samo prst ipo otvorena...trudove uopće nisam imala......pripremili me i stavili u predrađaonu.....tamo sam bila do pet popodne, malo na ctg malo šetala.....u pet su mi dali neku infuziju da potaknu trudove pošto ih i dalje nisam imala.......navečer me doktorica opet pregledala, otvorila sam se samo još prst......onda su me oko 22 sata prebacili u rađaonu i dali drip ( pošto se nisam baš otvarala a voda mi je iscurila nisu mogli dugo čekat da ne dođe do infekcije).......onda su mi počeli trudovi.....u roku od sat ipo sam se skroz otvorila i 15 min kasnije stigao mog mrvičak  :Smile: .......tako da je sve skupa trajalo manje od dva sata

----------

